# sumador completo de 4 bits



## diegex2005 (Abr 10, 2008)

hola, que tal?, tengo algo de curiosidad sobre un diagrama de un sumador completo de 4 bits, voy en 4 ciclo en la univ. y a lo que voy es 

si teniendo un sumador completo de 1 bit, con este puedo tener un sumador completo de 2 bits tan solo juntando Cout como esta en la figura que les adjunto, y asi sucesivamente hasta tener un sumador completo de 4 bits, 

Y por otro lado  si solo se deben juntar los Cout de cada sumador, es asi de simple?, o estoy equivocado y si es asi, a que otras partes debo de conectar los S(0), S(1),... o los Ao,Bo,A1,B1,etc estos deben  ir a los switches de unos y ceros logicos y los S(0) a los leds?
Bueno espero que me ayuden 
GRacias y salu22


----------



## Mjarre (Abr 11, 2008)

Mira Es exactamente como lo sabes.... con un sumador completo de un bit puedes construir un sumador de n-bits, lo unico que necesitas es conectar los Cout de cada cumador al Cin de cada sumador que le sigue y los An Y Bn asi como los Sn. no debes conectarlos a nungun lado dado que los Sn son la suma de cada bit y laa An y Bn son las entradas:

ejemplo:

A=1010      A0=1,  A1=0, A2=1 y A3=0
B=1100      B0=1,  B1=1, B2=0 y B3=0
                _______________________
                      10          01      01         00       SUMA BINARIA CON ACARREO. S3=10, S2=1, S1=1
                _________________________                                                     S0=0

                      10          1        1           0          SUMA BINARIA FINAL.

Donde el 1 mas significativo, es el acarreo de la suma del bit mas significativo



ESPERO YA NO TENGAS DUDA......


----------



## digitalis (May 10, 2008)

Complementando a lo que te han dicho y a lo que ya sabías, el resultado de la suma será:

Cout S3 S2 S1 S0, en este orden, 5 leds.

Saludos


----------



## diegex2005 (May 13, 2008)

Bueno, gracias ahora ya comprendo bien como funcionan los sumadores


----------



## sdk (Oct 21, 2008)

Hola, me gustaria saber como hago para sumarle a un numero por ejemplo 599, sumarle 5. y q en el diplay salga lo q es, 604. tendria q usar q sumador, por un lado el 5 solo serian 3 bits, 101, pero el 604 ya serian 10 bits.
Espero que me puedan ayudar, muchas gracias


----------



## victor fuentes (Jun 12, 2011)

hola alguien me podria ayudar con un sumador completo usando multiplexores uno para usar S y otro para C sin usar compuertas adicionales;gracias de antemano


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola victor fuentes

Puesto que el tema aquí es: “sumador completo de 4 bits”
Supongo que estás tratando de desarrollar un sumador que sume 4 BIT’s a otros 4 BIT’s

Pero no entiendo bien: para Ti qué es *S* y *C* ?.
Será *S*uma y *C*arry ?.
Qué multiplexor pretendes utilizar ?.
Qué simulador tienes ?.

Como que faltan datos en tu planteamiento. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## victor fuentes (Jun 13, 2011)

hola mr. carlos ;asi es lo de s y c recomiendame el mux y explicamelo porfa ......y gracias!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola victor fuentes

Desde luego que lo más lógico es responder que S y C son Suma y Carry.
Además Tú debes decidir que multiplexor utilizar pues no sé como sería el sumador completo que pretendes realizar.
No respondiste a mi última pregunta.

Los Multiplexores que trae el CircuitMaker son los que aparecen en el dibujo adjunto.
Nota lo siguiente:
Las entradas de DATOS las llaman: A o B o I.
Las salidas de DATOS las llaman: Q o Y.
Las entradas de CONTROL las llaman: S o E.
Algunos tienen una entrada CP que no es masque la entrada de Clock(Reloj).
Si tienen un pequeño circulo en el PIN quiere decir que el valore cierto en ese PIN es bajo(0).

Así que apréndete de memoria esta frase:
Los DATOS de entrada se procesan y pasan a la(s) salida(s) si la(s) entrada(s) de CONTROL es/son cierta(s).

Si tiene una entrada de reloj esto ocurrirá después de aplicar un pulso a la entrada CP.
Si no tiene entradas de CONTROL entonces: Los DATOS de entrada se procesan y pasan a la(s) salida(s).

Fácil.. No ?

Si quieres saber más datos de los diferentes circuitos integrados como por ejemplo: a que PIN’s aplicar la Fuente de polarización, de qué valor, corriente de entrada o de salida, Etc. Visita este enlace; [/COLOR]http://www.alldatasheet.com/
puedes indagar por número de parte o por descripción.

Ahora, como dije, Tú debes decidir que Multiplexor utilizar. 
Puedo ayudarte a encontrar problemas en un circuito que Tú hagas o tengas y a comprender(Entender) algo de ese circuito. 

Por otra parte, puedes buscar por aquí en el foro, algún circuito que satisfaga en algo tus requerimientos y adaptarlo(Modificarlo) a tus necesidades.
Esto parece incongruente con la razón pues si todos siguiéramos esta regla del foro todos +/- utilizaríamos el mismo circuito y no conoceríamos otros circuitos para hacer un sumador completo con multiplexores.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## David Herrera (May 19, 2016)

Buenas noches, necesito ayuda con un sumador completo de 4 bits, mi problema es que el sistema no es conmutativo, por una lado suma bien, pero por el otro adiciona una unidad de mas, quien sabe como puedo arreglar este problema ...


----------



## MrCarlos (May 19, 2016)

Hola David Herrera

Pero. . . El Sumador que se mira en el documento CONTADOR.pdf que adjuntaste no es de 4 BIT’s como lo indica el titulo de este tema.

En ese circuito hay varias cosas por mejorar.
Al decodificador 7447 le falta conectar algunas entradas de control.
Los Displays de 7 segmentos deben llevar una resistencia en cada segmento y no en la terminal común de ellos.
La compuerta AND conectada a la salida de la compuerta OR sobra, no se requiere.

Analiza el circuito que te adjunto y nota las diferencias con el tuyo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

